# Geometriedaten kleine 26" / 27,5"



## drehvial (11. März 2016)

Für meine noch viel zu früh (ab nächstem Jahr gibt es 24"...), aber nachdem es immer mehr werden, die hier an kleinen 26" oder 27,5" rumbasteln, jetzt die Erweiterung auf 26"/27,5".
Daten alle von der jeweiligen Homepage, Ergänzungen, Korrekturen gerne willkommen (unten posten, ich kopiere es dann nach oben). Auch von Rädern/Rahmen, die es nur noch gebraucht gibt oder von Eigenbauten/Maßrahmen.

*Bulls Nova team Race*
Oberrohr   510
Sattelrohr   320
Steuerrohr    100
Kettenstrebe   415
Radstand  
Sitzwinkel    73
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung 50
Überstand  
Reach    
Stack    

*Cannondale F-Si Women's (14,4)*
Oberrohr   547
Sattelrohr   365
Steuerrohr    97
Kettenstrebe   422
Radstand    1053
Sitzwinkel    73,4
Steuerrohrwinkel 68,9
Tretlagerabsenkung 45
Überstand    708
Reach      377
Stack      570

*Cannondale Trail 27.5"/650b in XS *
Oberrohr 555 horizontal, 551 entlang des OR
Sattelrohr 345
Steuerrohr 90
Kettenstrebe 435
Radstand 1059
Sitzwinkel 73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung 43
Überstand 717
Reach 384
Stack 576

*Cube Access WLS (13,5")*
Oberrohr   528
Sattelrohr   355
Steuerrohr    105
Kettenstrebe   420
Radstand    1024
Sitzwinkel    73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 69
Tretlagerabsenkung 51,5
Überstand
Reach      353
Stack      592

*Cube Reaction 2011 (14")*
Oberrohr   536
Sattelrohr   301 (Mitte-Mitte)
Steuerrohr    95
Kettenstrebe   420
Radstand    1010
Sitzwinkel    73
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Frog 73* 2014er Modell, Gabel hat EBH 395:
Oberrohr ca. 557 (aktuelles Modell ab 2015 wohl ca. 537)
Sattelrohr 405
Steuerrohr 100
Kettenstrebe 430
Radstand 1040
Sitzwinkel
Steuerrohrwinkel
Tretlagerabsenkung ca. 35
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Federleicht*
Oberrohr   535
Sattelrohr 355
Steuerrohr    85
Kettenstrebe   405 (horizontal)
Radstand    1013
Sitzwinkel    74
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung 60
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Giant Tempt 1 XS (14")*
Oberrohr   550
Sattelrohr
Steuerrohr    100
Kettenstrebe   440
Radstand    1067
Sitzwinkel    74
Steuerrohrwinkel 69,5
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand    615
Reach
Stack

*Isla 26 small/large*
Keine Daten vorhanden

*Koba Racetool 26*
Oberrohr   515
Sattelrohr   340
Steuerrohr    105
Kettenstrebe   420
Radstand    1015
Sitzwinkel    76
Steuerrohrwinkel 71
Tretlagerabsenkung 42
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Kona Shonky AL S*
Oberrohr   610
Sattelrohr   347
Steuerrohr    120
Kettenstrebe   400
Radstand    1073
Sitzwinkel    71,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 69
Tretlagerabsenkung 26
Überstand 650
Reach 415
Stack 584

*KUbikes 26 small / large*
Oberrohr   545
Sattelrohr 380  
Steuerrohr  140
Kettenstrebe  430
Radstand    1038
Sitzwinkel   73
Steuerrohrwinkel 69,5
Tretlagerabsenkung 40
Überstand   
Reach      382
Stack      540

*Müsing Lady Offroad*
Oberrohr   525
Sattelrohr   350
Steuerrohr    120
Kettenstrebe   425
Radstand    1031
Sitzwinkel    74
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Poison Zyankali 26 Size Zero*
Oberrohr   545
Sattelrohr   330
Steuerrohr    100
Kettenstrebe   425
Radstand    1051
Sitzwinkel    73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 69,5
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Pyro X13 / B15*
Oberrohr   528 / 544
Sattelrohr   320 / 380
Steuerrohr    95 / 100
Kettenstrebe   420 / 430
Radstand    1010,5 / 1030,7
Sitzwinkel    73,5 / 72
Steuerrohrwinkel 69 / 69
Tretlagerabsenkung 38 / 30
Überstand  600 / 670 (Starrgabel, Federgabel +10)
Reach    375 / 373
Stack    515 / 536

*Pyro 26 small / medium / large*
Oberrohr   528 / 550 / 568
Sattelrohr   320 / 394 / 457
Steuerrohr    95 / 105 / 115
Kettenstrebe   420 / 420 / 420
Radstand    1022 / 1041 /
Sitzwinkel    73 / 73,5 / 73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 69 / 69,5 / 69,5
Tretlagerabsenkung 50 / 40 / 40
Überstand    600 / 645 / 685
Reach      375 / 397 / 412
Stack      517 / 517 / 527

*Trek Cali Woman (13,5)*
Oberrohr   525
Sattelrohr   343
Steuerrohr    100
Kettenstrebe   438
Radstand    1033
Sitzwinkel    73
Steuerrohrwinkel 69
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand    660
Reach      352
Stack      565

*VPace MAX 26*
Oberrohr   524
Sattelrohr   330
Steuerrohr    90
Kettenstrebe   410
Radstand    953,8
Sitzwinkel    74
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand
Reach
Stack

*Woom 26*
Oberrohr   510
Sattelrohr
Steuerrohr
Kettenstrebe
Radstand    1010
Sitzwinkel    74
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung
Überstand    610
Reach
Stack


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2016)

Danke.

Es gibt 2 Frogs. 69 und 73. Zu letzterem habe ich folgende Daten am Rahmen gemessen. Dieser ist allerdings Modell 2014! Der 2015er ist laut Kugelblitz (Freiburg) 2 cm kürzer. Nachdem ich gestern gelernt habe, dass dieser Rahmen jetzt auch "ab Werk" mit Crosslenker verkauft wird, macht das durchaus Sinn. Ob der 69er nochmals kürzer oder nur niedriger ist, weiß ich nicht. Rein vom Überstand her sollte er aber sinnvoller sein als "kleines 26er".

Frog 73 2014er Modell, Gabel hat EBH 395:
Oberrohr ca. 557 (aktuelles Modell ab 2015 wohl ca. 537)
Sattelrohr 405
Steuerrohr 100
Kettenstrebe 430
Radstand 1040
Sitzwinkel
Steuerrohrwinkel
Tretlagerabsenkung ca. 35
Überstand
Reach
Stack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (12. März 2016)

bitte Kettenstrebe Länge korrigieren.


----------



## trifi70 (12. März 2016)

Ich kann nedd schweiße...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (13. März 2016)

*Cannondale Trail 27.5"/650b in XS *
Oberrohr 555 horizontal, 551 entlang des OR
Sattelrohr 345
Steuerrohr 90
Kettenstrebe 435
Radstand 1059
Sitzwinkel 73,5
Steuerrohrwinkel 70
Tretlagerabsenkung 43
Überstand 717
Reach 384
Stack 576

Hab ich letztes Jahr meinen Sohn aufgebaut, ist von 24" auf 27.5" gegangen.

Wiegt umgebaut unter 9.0kg, lag dann preislich bei 3850€.
Sollte für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre reichen.


----------



## drehvial (14. März 2016)

Frog und Cannondale Trail oben hinzugefügt.

Den Kommentar "bitte Kettenstrebe Länge korrigieren" verstehe ich leider nicht, vielleicht übersehe ich aber auch nur einen Fehler in den Daten.


----------



## drehvial (14. März 2016)

Kona (wie immer ewig lang) und Müsing hinzugefügt


----------



## Silberrücken (14. März 2016)

drehvial schrieb:


> Frog und Cannondale Trail oben hinzugefügt.
> 
> Den Kommentar "bitte Kettenstrebe Länge korrigieren" verstehe ich leider nicht, vielleicht übersehe ich aber auch nur einen Fehler in den Daten.


leider kann ich es nicht loeschen bzw. aendern, da dies mit meinem Android Tablet, wie so Einiges hier im Forum, nicht klappt. Ironie gehoert nicht in diesen sachlichen Thread. Tschuldigung. Mein 21 er Race HT hat 415 MM, sollen Kinder denn 30 % damit klettern koennen?  Dachte ich und schrieb.....Mist.


----------



## drehvial (14. März 2016)

Ich finde die Anmerkung, dass für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck die Kettenstreben zu lang sind als durchaus in Ordnung, habe nur nicht verstanden auf wen sich das "bitte korrigieren" bezog.
Mit dem Kona Shonky (400mm) und dem VPace (410mm) gibt es ja durchaus auch Rahmen mit einem kurzem Hinterbau. Ob man den Hinterbau bei 26" theoretisch noch kürzer machen kann (ohne sich auf schmale Reifen zu beschränken) als 400 kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. März 2016)

Ich habe noch einen neuen, roh belassenen 26" MTB Rahmen mit RH 36 original VOTEC,
den gibt es wohl nicht mehr, aber ich könnte ihn trotzdem mal ausmessen, wenn gewünscht.
Ich weis selber nicht was es für ein Modell ist.


----------



## drehvial (15. März 2016)

Zumindest zum Vergleich sind auch "historische" Daten von Interesse, ich würde es bei Rahmen von mir aber auch nur dann machen, wenn ich selber neugierig wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (15. März 2016)

Hab auch noch einen Rahmen beizutragen,laut Recherche müsste das Modelljahr 2011 sein.


----------



## drehvial (16. März 2016)

Cube Reaction und Koba Racetool (76 - edit: jetzt ist stimmt es - Grad Sitzwinkel ist einzigartig) hinzugefügt


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2016)

drehvial schrieb:


> Cube Reaction und Koba Racetool (67 Grad Sitzwinkel ist einzigartig) hinzugefügt


Zahlendreher. Konnte ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen bei einem Rad von Roeloff, daher habe ich nachgeschaut. ;-))


----------



## drehvial (16. März 2016)

Sorry, oben steht es richtig: 76 Grad


----------



## drehvial (16. März 2016)

Federleicht fehlte noch: kurz (insgesamt und Kettenstrebe), tiefes Tretlager (-60mm), extrem kurzes Steuerrohr


----------



## drehvial (23. März 2016)

Bulls Nova Team Race hinzugefügt. Schaut von den Geometriedaten ganz stimmig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drehvial (16. April 2018)

Daten der Pyro 26 aktualisiert (Large hinzugefügt, kleinere Änderungen bei Small und Medium, u.a. Kettenstrebe nur noch 420 statt 430), KuBikes 26 small hinzugefügt (keine Daten für large auf der Homepage)


----------

